# Sick of No Gains



## HawaiAndPoms (Jul 21, 2014)

I've been training for a good 3 years now since I was 16 now I'm 19..

I'm 6'2 and 82kg..

My average weight for 2 years has been 69-75 kg but from there I have increased my diet to 3000 calories (I can barely force in 3000 calories before my throat begins to tighten up and gag) for the past year I have been taking 3000 calories and stuck on 82kg, I've realised that I have barely made any muscle gains for the past 3 years.

I make sure I take in over 100 gram protein a day and 3000 calories.

My workout is not the issue but I'm too ****ed to really type it all out, it's just the usual (summarised) :

Monday - Chest/Tricep

Tuesday - Back/Shoulder

Wednesday - Legs/Abs/Bicep

Thursday - Chest/Tricep

Friday - Rest

Saturday - Back/Shoulder/Abs

Sunday - Legs/Bicep

3-4 sets of 10-12 reps

..I honestly think it's just **** genetics and nothing is going to make much change unless I jump on some gear

I have literally gained **** ALL in the past couple years.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

jump on the gear son


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

HawaiAndPoms said:


> I've been training for a good 3 years now since I was 16 now I'm 19..
> 
> I'm 6'2 and 82kg..
> 
> ...


100 grams of protein a day ? No wonder your not growing thats a bare minimum of protein intake for even mild maintenance of muscle. you should be hitting 200 grams of protein minimum IMO & up your calories .

A good idea for you is actually to add a gainer shake into your diet for extra calories & protein & up your protein intake even more by adding more whole food protein into your diet.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

If you'v been consuming 3000 cals for a year and haven't put weight on that would suggest to me you need to eat more.If you can't eat more than 3000 cals without gagging you're not gonna grow.

I'm having to force down 4500 cals atm for a bulk,it's hard work but in order to grow it's what I have to do.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> If you'v been consuming 3000 cals for a year and haven't put weight on that would suggest to me you need to eat more.If you can't eat more than 3000 cals without gagging you're not gonna grow.
> 
> I'm having to force down 4500 cals atm for a bulk,it's hard work but in order to grow it's what I have to do.


Mate did you read what his protein intake is ? Abit over 100 grams of protein a day like i said no wonder the guys not gaining muscle.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate did you read what his protein intake is ? Abit over 100 grams of protein a day like i said no wonder the guys not gaining muscle.


100 grams a day?Fvcking hell mate get some protein in ya whether it be from shakes or whatever.

Post ya diet mate pls


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> (I can barely force in 3000 calories before my throat begins to tighten up and gag)


well mate that is the thing with bodybuilding - food can become a chore - getting as mush down as you need to grow

So if your training ok then its the diet and if you have not grown then your not eating enough

if you want to grow that is what you have to do- Up the protein intake and calories - try to do over a period of time so your body adapts gets more used to it


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 100 grams a day?Fvcking hell mate get some protein in ya whether it be from shakes or whatever.
> 
> Post ya diet mate pls


I mean jeez thats like 3oo grams of chicken & a shake a day its a starvation diet ffs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I mean jeez thats like 3oo grams of chicken & a shake a day its a starvation diet ffs.


I'm on 329g a day lol and I'm 90kg

So he's getting 400 cals from protein....sigh


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I'm on 329g a day lol and I'm 90kg


86,8 kg & on 310 no wonder the OP is not gaining his literally eating himself into catabolism everyday.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Not growing = not eating enough.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Not growing = not eating enough.


no sh!t genius .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

HawaiAndPoms said:


> I've been training for a good 3 years now since I was 16 now I'm 19..
> 
> I'm 6'2 and 82kg..
> 
> ...


You maybe should cut from from doing body parts twice a week to a simple 4 day split or something too


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> no sh!t genius .


No honestly 

He asked a question as to why hes not gaining.

I answered.

Calm down.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> You maybe should cut from from doing body parts twice a week to a simple 4 day split or something too


Firstly his diet needs a total reboot he needs easily digestable protein like eggs & chicken carbs need to be fast he actually NEEDS to gain some fat white rice & pasta, he also needs fruit & veg that helps him digest better & faster. and h needs to speed up his metabolism to increase hunger.

Also training wise its a good idea to do a 4 day split training each body part once a week two body parts a day.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrwright said:


> No honestly
> 
> He asked a question as to why hes not gaining.
> 
> ...


Sorry mate i`m on Tren and i just had a really sh!tty night followed by a really bad morning lol.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

up protein to 150g (fine for a natty)

Drop to PPL - The 6 day routine you're doing, I did in my last 4 weeks of prep so no idea why you'd use that when trying to grow.

Really don't pansy around when training. You gotta inflict pain in every session. doing anything half-ar$ed will not yield results.

summary: eat more and lift heavier - try for 4 weeks and I guarantee you'll gain in that time. It's really not difficult.


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

HawaiAndPoms said:


> I've been training for a good 3 years now since I was 16 now I'm 19..
> 
> I'm 6'2 and 82kg..
> 
> ...


I was similar stats to you, only started to gain when I upped the calories - gear or no gear you'll need more food.

You don't have to overcomplicate it much, try to hit 200g ish protein and 4500 cals overall.

A home made mass shake (100g ground oats, two scoops protein, 400ml whole milk, hand full frozen blueberries and two tablespoons olive oil) is an easy 1000cals.

Throw in another couple of pints of whole milk and a post workout shake and you'll be in good shape.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> up protein to 150g (fine for a natty)
> 
> Drop to PPL - The 6 day routine you're doing, I did in my last 4 weeks of prep so no idea why you'd use that when trying to grow.
> 
> ...


At that hight and that weight ? 150 grams of protein ? Even natty thats low only reason why his not totally lost every inch of muscle he has is his calorie intake .


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate did you read what his protein intake is ? Abit over 100 grams of protein a day like i said no wonder the guys not gaining muscle.





FelonE said:


> 100 grams a day?Fvcking hell mate get some protein in ya whether it be from shakes or whatever.
> 
> Post ya diet mate pls


100g protein is plenty. That's about the amount I consume and im growing just fine. What he needs is more food full stop


----------



## John J Rambo (Mar 11, 2014)

Try weight gainer shakes if you can't eat. Simples.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Sorry mate i`m on Tren and i just had a really sh!tty night followed by a really bad morning lol.


Did you atleast have a good tren dream? Haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

mrwright said:


> Did you atleast have a good tren dream? Haha


No just soaked sheets on & off sleep half hour on half hour off etc & oh yeah i think i sleep walked cause for some reason a bottle of maple syrup was in my bed.


----------



## shredder85 (Jan 19, 2014)

get a couple of homemade weight gainer shakes down ya a day. banana, oats, chic whey, peanut butter and milk. at least 1000 calories in 2. no excuse. and eat more fvcking protein


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> 100g protein is plenty. That's about the amount I consume and im growing just fine. What he needs is more food full stop


I cant even imagine how a man of your size can grow on only 100 grams of protein ,idk maybe cause your vegan the protein is more natural for the body as humans are naturally herbavors who evolved a taste for meat.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

100g protein wouldn't cut it for me,I suppose we're all different but if I hadn't gained in 3yrs I'd be exploring all options.Upping my protein would be the first thing I tried.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> 100g protein wouldn't cut it for me,I suppose we're all different but if I hadn't gained in 3yrs I'd be exploring all options.Upping my protein would be the first thing I tried.


Makes freaking sense dont it ? To build muscle you need protein in your diet the harder you train the more muscle you have the more protein it takes not only to maintain but to build.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

FelonE said:


> If you'v been consuming 3000 cals for a year and haven't put weight on that would suggest to me you need to eat more.If you can't eat more than 3000 cals without gagging you're not gonna grow.
> 
> I'm having to force down 4500 cals atm for a bulk,it's hard work but in order to grow it's what I have to do.


You people make me sick. I sh!t more calories than you consume. :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

sgtsniff said:


> You people make me sick. I sh!t more calories than you consume. :lol:


Shut up ya veiny [email protected]


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> You people make me sick. I sh!t more calories than you consume. :lol:


Shoo shoo go away ripped little man go away lol


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

IGotTekkers said:


> 100g protein is plenty. That's about the amount I consume and im growing just fine. What he needs is more food full stop


^THIS. More protein would be an expensive disappointment IMO try adding an additional 500-800 calories a day. CHEESECAKE works wonders mate, what i would do is cycle like this:

Weeks 1-12:

Peanut butter and nutella toasted bagel with banana for breakfast

Donuts or cream cake with lunch

CHEESECAKE after dinner

Gainer shake before bed.

If that doesn't work just stop training and find a new hobby.


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

why do so many ppl have problems with eating?? that makes no sense to me at all its part of bodybuilding, if you do not enjoy eating lots of food its probably not yours mate.. Ive acutally started getting into BB so i could eat more without getting a fat ****


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> ^THIS. More protein would be an expensive disappointment IMO try adding an additional 500-800 calories a day. CHEESECAKE works wonders mate, what i would do is cycle like this:
> 
> Weeks 1-12:
> 
> ...


 WOW i really cant believe i am reading this if i go below 180 i start to loose muscle.


----------



## sgtsniff (Feb 4, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> WOW i really cant believe i am reading this if i go below 180 i start to loose muscle.


Over how long? Whilst cycling or not? I went about 3 weeks barely eating any protein, i substituted them for cakes, biscuits and other rubbish. I stayed the same size but my skin went a tad greasy.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

listen to infernal he is talking sense... i'm tall and naturally slim (which no one seems to be taking into account looking at him)as well and don't gain unless i force feed myself, i have to use wieght gain/meal replacement shakes on top of my 6 meals and i have to take in 300g protien at least...ok i'm not natty but for bulking you will need at least 200 your not trying to maintain... you need to go big on calories and protien if you want to grow what yuour doing obviously isn't enough and stick with heavy compound lifts and a training body parts once every 6 days/week (i do 2 on 1 off) simple chest tri,legs,back bi,shoulders traps..i only do something twice a week if it's lagging..also consider some test if you really want to grow..good luck whatever you do


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

sgtsniff said:


> Over how long? Whilst cycling or not? I went about 3 weeks barely eating any protein, i substituted them for cakes, biscuits and other rubbish. I stayed the same size but my skin went a tad greasy.


On and off Cycle


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate did you read what his protein intake is ? Abit over 100 grams of protein a day like i said no wonder the guys not gaining muscle.





infernal0988 said:


> I cant even imagine how a man of your size can grow on only 100 grams of protein ,idk maybe cause your vegan the protein is more natural for the body as humans are naturally herbavors who evolved a taste for meat.


Most people can't imagine it because they have had their head filled with bs from the suppliment industry. The food and drink federation say a man only needs 55g of protein for health. So 100g is actually loads. 1g per kg of bodyweight is more than enough for anybody of any size. But not over consuming through fear of not gaining doesn't do well for protein powder sales


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

HawaiAndPoms said:


> I've been training for a good 3 years now since I was 16 now I'm 19..
> 
> I'm 6'2 and 82kg..
> 
> ...


Train triceps? Only thing letting you down from those pictures is your arms mate.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Sorry mate i`m on Tren and i just had a really sh!tty night followed by a really bad morning lol.


On tren - no sh1t


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Mate did you read what his protein intake is ? Abit over 100 grams of protein a day like i said no wonder the guys not gaining muscle.





infernal0988 said:


> WOW i really cant believe i am reading this if i go below 180 i start to loose muscle.


I doubt it mate, to start burning muscle you have to be in a defect. . So eat more carbs


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> On tren - no sh1t


Usually I dont struggle with this om tren bit this time it really has hit me hard.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Most people can't imagine it because they have had their head filled with bs from the suppliment industry. The food and drink federation say a man only needs 55g of protein for health. So 100g is actually loads. 1g per kg of bodyweight is more than enough for anybody of any size. But not over consuming through fear of not gaining doesn't do well for protein powder sales


You make a valid point


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

husaberg said:


> listen to infernal he is talking sense... i'm tall and naturally slim (which no one seems to be taking into account looking at him)as well and don't gain unless i force feed myself, i have to use wieght gain/meal replacement shakes on top of my 6 meals and i have to take in 300g protien at least...ok i'm not natty but for bulking you will need at least 200 your not trying to maintain... you need to go big on calories and protien if you want to grow what yuour doing obviously isn't enough and stick with heavy compound lifts and a training body parts once every 6 days/week (i do 2 on 1 off) simple chest tri,legs,back bi,shoulders traps..i only do something twice a week if it's lagging..also consider some test if you really want to grow..good luck whatever you do


You don't need that much at all if you eat more carbs.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> You don't need that much at all if you eat more carbs.


I'm regaurds to protein what bodybuilder who looks good doesn't have at least 200g protein?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

bail said:


> I'm regaurds to protein what bodybuilder who looks good doesn't have at least 200g protein?


Agree with this mate, @IGotTekkers is just trying to convince himself that his vegan diet and 100g protein will produce a good physique


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Agree with this mate, @IGotTekkers is just trying to convince himself that his vegan diet and 100g protein will produce a good physique


I just cant see how you can compensate a low protein intake with a high carb intake to build muscle mass, doesn't make sense.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Agree with this mate, @IGotTekkers is just trying to convince himself that his vegan diet and 100g protein will produce a good physique


It can. And is.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> I just cant see how you can compensate a low protein intake with a high carb intake to build muscle mass, doesn't make sense.


It doesn't, but 100g or 1lb per kg is not a low protein intake. That's what people need to understand. But I don't think for 1 minute that I or anyone else is gonna undo the fear mongering brainwashing the suppliment industry has bestowed upon bodybuilders. The only people that say it isn't enough are people that have never done it, or people that have an interest in suppliment sales and reps  People that have done it or are doing it know it is enough.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bail said:


> I'm regaurds to protein what bodybuilder who looks good doesn't have at least 200g protein?


There's probably loads. But without asking them all who knows. There's plenty about though if you do some searching.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> It doesn't, but 100g or 1lb per kg is not a low protein intake. That's what people need to understand. But I don't think for 1 minute that I or anyone else is gonna undo the fear mongering brainwashing the suppliment industry has bestowed upon bodybuilders. The only people that say it isn't enough are people that have never done it, or people that have an interest in suppliment sales and reps  People that have done it or are doing it know it is enough.


Well mate if it works for you then whom am i to judge ? Idk am gonna stick with whats worked for me & build on that but will be reading up on it jst to see if i can`t gain some more knowledge.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Well mate if it works for you then whom am i to judge ? Idk am gonna stick with whats worked for me & build on that'd * but will be reading up on it jst to see if i can`t gain some more knowledge.*


That's the ticket!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's the ticket!!


Always like to read & explore new things mate


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Well mate if it works for you then whom am i to judge ? Idk am gonna stick with whats worked for me & build on that but will be reading up on it jst to see if i can`t gain some more knowledge.


There's a guy on youtube who follows a 80% carb 10% protein 10% fat diet which is quite common amongst vegans and he has a very good physique, not huge but he looks very good, his name is epps or something. If he can gain on 10% protein then any come can gain on 100g lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> There's a guy on youtube who follows a 80% carb 10% protein 10% fat diet which is quite common amongst vegans and he has a very good physique, not huge but he looks very good, his name is epps or something. If he can gain on 10% protein then any come can gain on 100g lol


Well since you think of it taht way its the same way with chemicals its not the amount or the type of chemical taht creates the effect of what you want it to do, but the ratio & manner in witch they are combined.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

to be fair i would be interested in finding out more about lower protien being effective as it costs me a fair chunk to get 300g a day in me but i am not too far off 19st now and don't want to experiment while gaining well on cycle..if someone can point me in the direction of situations/people who this has worked well for my mind would be open to it


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

night06 said:


> why do so many ppl have problems with eating?? that makes no sense to me at all its part of bodybuilding, if you do not enjoy eating lots of food its probably not yours mate.. Ive acutally started getting into BB so i could eat more without getting a fat ****


Exact reason i train too mate. Choice of either eating 4-5k cals and getting fat as fk or adding three sess's and some gear and looking sick, easy choice.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

husaberg said:


> to be fair i would be interested in finding out more about lower protien being effective as it costs me a fair chunk to get 300g a day in me but i am not too far off 19st now and don't want to experiment while gaining well on cycle..if someone can point me in the direction of situations/people who this has worked well for my mind would be open to it


having said this i would still advise you take in 200g and upping cals a fair bit as although it may be poss to gain on less we know for sure you will gain well at that rate and i have read a lot of diets and all the real big boys i know of or have read aabout take in big protien whether thats market driven or not it works


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

A lot of people THINK they are eating a lot but in reality they really aren't.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> There's probably loads. But without asking them all who knows. There's plenty about though if you do some searching.


Maybe some who have a decent physique but none who compete at a national level I'm pretty confident in that, or they def eating over a 100g protein


----------



## GGLynch89 (Mar 6, 2014)

HawaiAndPoms said:


> I've been training for a good 3 years now since I was 16 now I'm 19..
> 
> I'm 6'2 and 82kg..
> 
> ...


100g of protein a day, I stopped reading. :laugh:

I have 100g of protein before 9am maybe more, up your protein, up you god damn calories eat small meals just lots of them and add a weight gainer shake in there.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> I just cant see how you can compensate a low protein intake with a high carb intake to build muscle mass, doesn't make sense.


It actually does make sense.

The human body is massively inefficient in it's use of protein. Apes (our closest cousins) eat much less protein than humans, and the protein they do eat is of much lower quality, but they manage to maintain large amounts of muscle because their bodies prioritise protein for growth & repair, whilst human bodies treat it primarily as a source of energy. This is an adaptation to us switching to a more carnivorous diet a couple of million years ago, and it seems that individuals can effectively re-adapt to lower protein intakes.

About half the protein you eat never even makes it into your bloodstream - it gets blazed off as energy by the liver immediately after digestion. However, this process is downregulated when there are plenty surplus calories & carbs - so your need for protein decreases as your carb intake increases.

I remember back in the 80's when high-carb diets were standard, there were a lot of arguments going round in favour of more moderate protein intakes.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

You say your workout is not an issue but that split looks attrocious to me mate. Much more protein needed as well.


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

Im 184lbs at around 12% body fat. I have around 130g Protein and maintain/build muscle. Could probably have less tbh. Like @IGotTekkers said...Too much crap released over the years


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> Im 184lbs at around 12% body fat. I have around 130g Protein and maintain/build muscle. Could probably have less tbh. Like @IGotTekkers said...Too much crap released over the years


So around 80kg how tall are you if you don't mind me Asking?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Just wanna kinda go over this high protein argument again

100-130g protein maybe sufficient too look decent have some good size on you, but if you are planning to compete and do well you will most prob need more protein unless you are James Llewelyns height and even he has around 300g protein daily and comes in at 13 stone mark


----------



## HawaiAndPoms (Jul 21, 2014)

Thanks for the helpful response, my aim is to reach 95-105 kg with 8-12 Body fat percentage - Not looking to get like some ronnie coleman lol, more of Lazar Angelov physique

At the moment I'm fasting so it's difficult to make any gain at all, so I'll up my Protein/Cals next week when I'm finish fasting.

Any recommended diet/workout routine I should adopt?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

HawaiAndPoms said:


> Thanks for the helpful response, my aim is to reach 95-105 kg with 8-12 Body fat percentage - Not looking to get like some ronnie coleman lol, more of Lazar Angelov physique
> 
> At the moment I'm fasting so it's difficult to make any gain at all, so I'll up my Protein/Cals next week when I'm finish fasting.
> 
> Any recommended diet/workout routine I should adopt?


 You want lazars physique then eat MORE up your protein infact up everything go old school bulk & bulk as much as you can for 8 months- a year then cut down.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Any recommended diet/workout routine I should adopt?


thats not really a loaded question is it

Read the stickies you lazy bastard !!!



> At the moment I'm fasting so it's difficult to make any gain at all,


FFS !!!! Fasting does not mean difficult gains it means non existent - and if you have been doing that regularly then you have the answer to your question


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Sorry mate i`m on Tren and i just had a really sh!tty night followed by a really bad morning lol.


never mess with anyone on Tren...big NO NO.....

(Theseus is hiding at the corner...and turning off the light to make himself invisible....)


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

Advanced Bodybuilding - Sick of No Gains

advanced section ??? FFS


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Theseus said:


> never mess with anyone on Tren...big NO NO.....
> 
> (Theseus is hiding at the corner...and turning off the light to make himself invisible....)


Haha lol oh i`m usually so calm you see  Come out of the corner for milk & cookies my dear boy


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

how hard is it to eat my dear OP?

or are you REALLY eating 3000kcal per day???? on a good day only, but rest of the week at 1500kcal?

eat more fat, have a big avocado, fk it, have 2, double fk it, juice 4 in a blender with peanut butter if you need to put in more calories...

protein?? no one dislike big juicy steak if you don't like chicken....

you are not vegetarian are you? :scared:


----------



## HawaiAndPoms (Jul 21, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> You want lazars physique then eat MORE up your protein infact up everything go old school bulk & bulk as much as you can for 8 months- a year then cut down.


Thanks for the help bro, will take it all on board. Going to try push it up to 4,000 cals a day (including Weight gainer)


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Could be bothered to read the thread but here is my advice

1. if your not on steroids then start

2. if you are up the dose


----------



## HawaiAndPoms (Jul 21, 2014)

Theseus said:


> how hard is it to eat my dear OP?
> 
> or are you REALLY eating 3000kcal per day???? on a good day only, but rest of the week at 1500kcal?
> 
> ...


It's like trying to fit 3 litres of water into a 2 litre bottle, My stomach just can't handle so much food without me beginning to gag, But I believe if I spaced out my meals more evenly I'd be able to take in more.

- Not vegetarian lol

I think I might have to go shopping next week, Avocado sounds tempting.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Apes have a much larger Colon & are able to get as much as 60% of their Caloric requirements from Short Chain Fatty Acids.

We can only obtain around 6%.

So on this basis @infernal0988 is correct.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

simplify things here for you-

eat big every meal - meat , meat and more meat, plenty veg and greens

milk- drink atleast a pint of full fat with every meal

lift heavy till you nearly or do pass out

rest

sorted.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

husky said:


> simplify things here for you-
> 
> eat big every meal - meat , meat and more meat, plenty veg and greens
> 
> ...


You missed out taking steroids


----------



## HawaiAndPoms (Jul 21, 2014)

Sams said:


> Could be bothered to read the thread but here is my advice
> 
> 1. if your not on steroids then start
> 
> 2. if you are up the dose


Where do I sign up?

I wouldn't even know where to begin.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Sams said:


> You missed out taking steroids


He's not ready yet, if he isnt gaining after training 3 years he'll not get any benefit from gear and would be aswell as sending me his money, better to spend a few months raming food in and training oldskool basics and see his body changing, then jump on the gear.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

husky said:


> He's not ready yet, if he isnt gaining after training 3 years he'll not get any benefit from gear and would be aswell as sending me his money, better to spend a few months raming food in and training oldskool basics and see his body changing, then jump on the gear.


That's bollox, if would defo gain from taking steroids, if he is not ready or not is another question, but couldn't be bothered to read the thread


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Sams said:


> That's bollox, if would defo gain from taking steroids, if he is not ready or not is another question, but couldn't be bothered to read the thread


 your missing the point, if he has trained for three years and isnt gaining whats the point in spending hard earned dosh on gear to not get the full benefit due to other issues that he should address before jumping on the gear-gear is not the answer to everyones training issues, identify the problem sort it, then when its fixed go on gear if he wishes


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Using gear when one of the three main variables diet/training/rest is substandard isn't going to achieve anything except a lighter wallet.

OP you need to eat more, as a fellow natty @ 5'10 I average what you currently consume daily and I am still reversing my macro's up.

Choose your food more wisely if you are struggling to get calories in, foods with a low satiety are obviously going to be favorable. If you have half an appetite on you then 3000 calories should be a walk in the park.

Those suggesting silly high protein intake, it's far from necessary. OP should aim for 1g/lb, circa, 190g/760 calories, and the remaining 2640 (3400 total that OP probably needs) split between carbs & fats. Lots of evidence (google) to suggest that a substantially high protein intake is not required and is an expensive way to achieve growth when calories from carbs will achieve the same end goal (with sufficient protein intake already achieved).


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Sams said:


> That's bollox, if would defo gain from taking steroids, if he is not ready or not is another question, but couldn't be bothered to read the thread


No.

(To elaborate before jimmies get rustled)

If your body is not currently in a sufficient calorie surplus to gain weight and grow, or your training stimulus/recovery is insufficient then creating a highly anabolic environment in the body is counter intuitive to OP's end goals.

Sure there would likely be *some* gains made during said cycle, predominantly water and short lived mass that would quickly come off afterwards regardless of the PCT & recovery run.

*If OP's calorie intake is insufficient to build muscle & gain weight now then it sure as hell isn't going to be sufficient to support & retain rapid new muscle growth. End of. *

*
*



husky said:


> your missing the point, if he has trained for three years and isnt gaining whats the point in spending hard earned dosh on gear to not get the full benefit due to other issues that he should address before jumping on the gear-gear is not the answer to everyones training issues, identify the problem sort it, then when its fixed go on gear if he wishes


Yes.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

BennyC said:


> No.
> 
> (To elaborate before jimmies get rustled)
> 
> ...


NO


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Sams said:


> NO


Please tell me more about the science of building muscle out of thin air...


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

BennyC said:


> Please tell me more about the science of building muscle out of thin air...


Neg repped me???, grow up.

Who said out of thin air :lol: :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

bail said:


> Just wanna kinda go over this high protein argument again
> 
> 100-130g protein maybe sufficient too look decent have some good size on you, but if you are planning to compete and do well you will most prob need more protein unless you are James Llewelyns height and even he has around 300g protein daily and comes in at 13 stone mark


Say that to any competitive vegan lifter. By default if you "look decent and have good size on you" is that all you need to compete. The argument is that 300g of protein is no more optimal than say 100g. There is actually a few studies where protein intake was controlled at different amounts and the subjects strength and body composition were measured. The results were that a higher protein diet did not have ANY benefit. The link is posted in one of my old vegetarian threads


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Sams said:


> Who said out of thin air :lol: :lol:


...you did :confused1:



Sams said:


> Could be bothered to read the thread but here is my advice
> 
> 1. if your not on steroids then start
> 
> 2. if you are up the dose


Can't grow natty, will somehow grow assisted :stupid: Sound advice.



IGotTekkers said:


> Say that to any competitive vegan lifter. By default if you "look decent and have good size on you" is that all you need to compete. The argument is that 300g of protein is no more optimal than say 100g. There is actually a few studies where protein intake was controlled at different amounts and the subjects strength and body composition were measured. The results were that a higher protein diet did not have ANY benefit. The link is posted in one of my old vegetarian threads


My protein macro will be coming down over the following weeks. Reading more and more and also seeing on par results in other individuals both natural & assisted with lower protein intakes.

As with most things within the lifting community it will take a while to become more widely accepted because the 'tried and tested' always defies science. If it isn't 'this' way it's the 'wrong' way.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

BennyC said:


> ...you did :confused1:
> 
> Can't grow natty, will somehow grow assisted :stupid: Sound advice.
> 
> ...


That's right mate. It's a long process making people see the truth. ****, people still think you need to eat 6 meals per day :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

juggernaut1984 said:


> How much do you weigh? How many grams of protein are you eating out of interest?


No idea on my weight atm mate was 200 lb at my heaviest earlier in the year but then I cut to about 170 then back on cycle now so probs around 185 at a guess. 32-34 inch waste 5 foot 10.

I used to smash tons of meat on my 6-7000 calorie bulk last year, now I don't even count my cals or macros but the odd day I have tracked my protein it's been less than 100g. Just from bread, beans veg and such like, few eggs and cheese now and again. I'm growing just as well as I ever have.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's right mate. It's a long process making people see the truth. ****, people still think you need to eat 6 meals per day :lol:


Depends on goals - in general (unless lifestyle prohibits) more frequent smaller feeds is more optimal. Show me one pro bodybuilder or top athlete who is a vegan, eats 100g protein per day and doesn't prescribe to multiple feeds per day and I'll show you 1,000 who do it the traditional way.

It's fine if you're happy looking how you do eating 100g protein a day and being a vegan. Some people have slightly higher aspirations and want to look like they train.

It's fine to give view points as there's many ways to skin a cat but don't preach your way as law. Doesn't paint you in a nice light.


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

i don't want to promote eating unheathy food, but if it comes to it, whats a dominos pizza got in it, 1500 calories? http://www.dominospizza.co.nz/media/347495/traditional-chicken-prawnrange-june-2014-nz.pdf


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Depends on goals - in general (unless lifestyle prohibits) more frequent smaller feeds is more optimal. Show me one pro bodybuilder or top athlete who is a vegan, eats 100g protein per day and doesn't prescribe to multiple feeds per day and I'll show you 1,000 who do it the traditional way.
> 
> It's fine if you're happy looking how you do eating 100g protein a day and being a vegan. Some people have slightly higher aspirations and want to look like they train.
> 
> It's fine to give view points as there's many ways to skin a cat but don't preach your way as law. Doesn't paint you in a nice light.


You keep giving the impression that I don't look like I lift. Not sure If srs lol. Of course you can show me 1000 people that do it "the conventional way" I can show you even more than that. Companies like maximuscle all have clever marketing campaigns


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

bail said:


> So around 80kg how tall are you if you don't mind me Asking?


6 foot


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's right mate. It's a long process making people see the truth. ****, people still think you need to eat 6 meals per day :lol:


Agreed. When somethings peddled to us for so long it can be hard to question it but if you open your mind to other ideas it only benefits you in the long run, both nutritionally and training wise.

Slightly OT but on the line of narrow minds: The stigma surrounding Flexible Dieting/IIFYM is insane, what annoys me is that people fail to fully understand that fiber should not be neglected and that all the wonderful glutenous junk people see is not the be all and end all of FD/IIFYM, merely 'highlights'.

The majority of 'flexible' diets are no different to that of a 'clean eater' but rather than commit horrendous self sabotage and display woeful levels of self control one day/meal a week, you display the same adherance many have to a clean diet and rigorous training regime to enjoying *regularly* the foods you love in *moderation.*



IGotTekkers said:


> No idea on my weight atm mate was 200 lb at my heaviest earlier in the year but then I cut to about 170 then back on cycle now so probs around 185 at a guess. 32-34 inch waste 5 foot 10.
> 
> I used to smash tons of meat on my 6-7000 calorie bulk last year, now I don't even count my cals or macros but the odd day I have tracked my protein it's been less than 100g. Just from bread, beans veg and such like, few eggs and cheese now and again. I'm growing just as well as I ever have.


It's very easy to hit 200g of protein without whey and with minimal amounts of meat. In fact I've actually found it hard not to exceed my protein macro lately even after having reduced my meat portions significantly. I think around 0.83g/lb has been proven to be the optimum amount (correct me if I'm wrong), which puts most people in the 150-180g range, of course this doesn't sell whey! :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Depends on goals - in general (unless lifestyle prohibits) more frequent smaller feeds is more optimal. Show me one pro bodybuilder or top athlete who is a vegan, eats 100g protein per day and doesn't prescribe to multiple feeds per day and I'll show you 1,000 who do it the traditional way.
> 
> It's fine if you're happy looking how you do eating 100g protein a day and being a vegan. Some people have slightly higher aspirations and want to look like they train.
> 
> It's fine to give view points as there's many ways to skin a cat but don't preach your way as law. Doesn't paint you in a nice light.


And iv never said my way is law, all iv said is that you don't need 200 - 300g of protein to achieve your goals. I'm not repping for a protein company, what reason do i have to bend the truth?


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

BennyC said:


> ...you did :confused1:
> 
> Can't grow natty, will somehow grow assisted :stupid: Sound advice.
> 
> ...


LOL - your natty and have never tried steroids yet you know best :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> You keep giving the impression that I don't look like I lift. Not sure If srs lol. Of course you can show me 1000 people that do it "the conventional way" I can show you even more than that. Companies like maximuscle all have clever marketing campaigns


I would bet a very large amount that if you ate the way I did or many other decent trainers on here do over the way you do now that your results would be far superior. Your lifestyle is a choice but doesn't mean you can spout a load of rubbish about it being better than a more orthodox approach. Show me proof and I'll gladly retract all the above.

This vegan thing seems another one of your attention seeking fads, just like "Dan the dianabol man" and the endless posts about how much **** food you pile away.

I'm allowed my opinion on your physique, if you don't want to take that seriously then that's fine.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

Sams said:


> LOL - your natty and have never tried steroids yet you know best :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Ha! Now where did I say I know best... 

Of course being unassisted removes all credibility from my argument as quickly as it adds it to yours...


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> That's right mate. It's a long process making people see the truth. ****, people still think you need to eat 6 meals per day :lol:


Some individuals, like me, benefit from eating smaller meals throughout the day. I've not got the best appetite so trying to get all my calorie needs in 3 meals isn't going to happen.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> I would bet a very large amount that if you ate the way I did or many other decent trainers on here do over the way you do now that your results would be far superior. Your lifestyle is a choice but doesn't mean you can spout a load of rubbish about it being better than a more orthodox approach. Show me proof and I'll gladly retract all the above.
> 
> This vegan thing seems another one of your attention seeking fads, just like "Dan the dianabol man" and the endless posts about how much **** food you pile away.
> 
> I'm allowed my opinion on your physique, if you don't want to take that seriously then that's fine.


1 im not vegan im vegetarian, how that can be seen as attention seeking I don't quite grasp, it's a personal choice that me and the Mrs made and im certainly not doing it for the admiration of other people. And neither was the dianabolman, it was just a log that many thousands of people across the world became very interested in, again I don't see how that has any relevance to protein intake, and nor does my physique. Tell me how good Alan aragon and lyle Mcdonald arnt 220lb ripped iether mate ask them what they think about excessive protein intake.

Why don't you show me proof that meal timing, meal frequency and excessive protein is more optimal. Don't worry, I will wait.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

PaulB said:


> Some individuals, like me, benefit from eating smaller meals throughout the day. I've not got the best appetite so trying to get all my calorie needs in 3 meals isn't going to happen.


And that's absolutely fine, but in terms of body composition, if you did, it would make no difference. But there are people that believe if they don't eat for 3 house their muscles start breaking down, more lies from suppliment companies and the people that promote them.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

PaulB said:


> Some individuals, like me, benefit from eating smaller meals throughout the day. I've not got the best appetite so trying to get all my calorie needs in 3 meals isn't going to happen.


Nothing wrong with that at all, in the bigger picture meal frequency isn't going to make a massive amount of difference for most people, total calories in at the end of the day is what counts ultimately. I've used both little & often and IF. The latter suits my lifestyle and appetite more but I still made substantial progress with both approaches. :thumbup1:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

BennyC said:


> Agreed. When somethings peddled to us for so long it can be hard to question it but if you open your mind to other ideas it only benefits you in the long run, both nutritionally and training wise.
> 
> Slightly OT but on the line of narrow minds: The stigma surrounding Flexible Dieting/IIFYM is insane, what annoys me is that people fail to fully understand that fiber should not be neglected and that all the wonderful glutenous junk people see is not the be all and end all of FD/IIFYM, merely 'highlights'.
> 
> ...


Some good points there fella. I've been flexible dieting for a while now and I'm actually enjoying eating again, and as is often said, a happy bodybuilder is a consistent one. We eat decently in my house, regularly have good square meals for dinner etc. I count total calories, having a minimum protein target to be hit from my own food each day and make sure to get carbs around my workouts, but other than that I just let the rest of my calories come in whatever form they come in. Never count carbs or fats and if I'm coming up short on calories at the end of the day I just make them up with some olive oil stirred into milk.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I said:


> Some good points there fella. I've been flexible dieting for a while now and I'm actually enjoying eating again' date=' and as is often said, a happy bodybuilder is a consistent one. We eat decently in my house, regularly have good square meals for dinner etc. I count total calories, having a minimum protein target to be hit from my own food each day and make sure to get carbs around my workouts, but other than that I just let the rest of my calories come in whatever form they come in. Never count carbs or fats and if I'm coming up short on calories at the end of the day I just make them up with some olive oil stirred into milk.[/quote']
> 
> That's awesome, I'm a little more retentive myself at the moment as I'm reverse dieting so very consistently increasing carbs.
> 
> It put the enjoyment back in to food for me, it used to be very boring, quick and a means to and end for me. I never saw the appeal in spending more than 5-10 mins prepping & cooking a meal but I'd probably say alongside training nutrition is now my next calling :thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

rsd147 said:


> 6 foot


So not taking anything anyway from you your not a mass monster infact pretty similiar size to the op,

I'm not taking anything away from you, you may have the best shape going may look awesome at 83kg 6ft, but I'm 5.8 and pretty lean at now 100kg (been up to 110kg) and part of putting that size on defiantly came from consuming over 100gram protein,


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

like the usually help me threads. the OP has vanished and we are in debate over the fundamentals of BB!


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

i don't think this is an argument that is winnable by either side as theres as much for as against but as far as i am concerned i will continue to eat 300g a day firstly because i am over 260 lbs and as i am on cycle my body is able to process and utilise protien at a higher rate, so i would rather err on the side of giving it more than it needs rather than risk giving it less,

i spend a lot of money creating a more anabolic state and i train very hard and heavy and break down a lot of muscle tissue so again for repair purposes i would err on the high side ..there are so many factors in play here much like the way we all respond differently to gear/how much tissue breakdown/rate of individual growth/the rate each individual processes protien etc etc.. we will all need protien at different ratios to grow in the optimum way so untill the day someone can work out a definative way to show us all individually what that ratio is i am sticking to what works well for me..300g


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

IGotTekkers said:


> Say that to any competitive vegan lifter. By default if you "look decent and have good size on you" is that all you need to compete. The argument is that 300g of protein is no more optimal than say 100g. There is actually a few studies where protein intake was controlled at different amounts and the subjects strength and body composition were measured. The results were that a higher protein diet did not have ANY benefit. The link is posted in one of my old vegetarian threads


Any vegan bodybuilder who's never won sh!t, let's put it simple name one who's won the Olympia

Or arnold or the ukbff British, who is a vegan who eats a 100g protein?

Their are articles claiming that gh has no anabolic properties and you and me both no that's not the case,

So we can put it simply I will diet on as I do around 300gram plus a day of protein

And you can diet how you are and well see who gets better results,

But tbh I don't think it's fair to say 100gram of protein is the optimal diet to gain mass

And I used 200gram protein plus btw not 300gram


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

juggernaut1984 said:


> I agree with you. I've been up near 280lbs in the past at 6'2 in decent condition (nearly 100lbs heavier then the vegan guy) and I wouldn't have got there eating even 150g of protein a day let alone 100g
> 
> I've never met anyone who's built actual 'size' eating like he's saying he does


Exactly mate on paper it make slight sense,

in real life 100g protein won't do fvck all lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

bail said:


> So not taking anything anyway from you your not a mass monster infact pretty similiar size to the op,
> 
> I'm not taking anything away from you, you may have the best shape going may look awesome at 83kg 6ft, but I'm 5.8 and pretty lean at now 100kg (been up to 110kg) and part of putting that size on defiantly came from consuming over 100gram protein,


so sick of you wide short****s :tongue:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

eezy1 said:



> so sick of you wide short****s :tongue:


Haha big Jim is worse guy is 5ft 5 and pretty much dwarfes 95 percent on here


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Apes have a much larger Colon & are able to get as much as 60% of their Caloric requirements from Short Chain Fatty Acids.
> 
> We can only obtain around 6%.
> 
> So on this basis @infernal0988 is correct.


Thank you for clarifying my friend the day i compare the size of my intestines to an ape is the day i`v had to much GH & insulin


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

HawaiAndPoms said:


> Thanks for the help bro, will take it all on board. Going to try push it up to 4,000 cals a day (including Weight gainer)


Your calorie intake as a natty is absolutely fine up it by 300-500 cals & up your protein by oh 70-80 grams more and you should see growth


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

whats the easiest way to get an extra 60-80 grams of protein in you minus supplements and no heavy meals


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> whats the easiest way to get an extra 60-80 grams of protein in you minus supplements and no heavy meals


few ways. alter another macro source to include more protein. say if you got fat from EVOO, get it from PNB instead for its higher protein content.

use quark as a cooking sauce, 10g pro per 100g and mixes with any spice


----------



## HawaiAndPoms (Jul 21, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> like the usually help me threads. the OP has vanished and we are in debate over the fundamentals of BB!


Lol, Haven't vanished, I'm intrigued on the discussion following it in fact.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

HawaiAndPoms said:


> Lol, Haven't vanished, I'm intrigued on the discussion following it in fact.


Yes, but why don't you train your triceps?


----------



## HawaiAndPoms (Jul 21, 2014)

saxondale said:


> Yes, but why don't you train your triceps?


Question is, why don't my triceps grow? - I have been neglecting slightly though, I'm going to be training them today and see how that goes.


----------



## BennyC (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll leave this here. Make of it what you will. Of course this doesn't apply to AAS users but the message is still clear.

http://bayesianbodybuilding.com/the-myth-of-1glb-optimal-protein-intake-for-bodybuilders/


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Whatever is optimal for the majority doesn't interest me in the slightest tbh. I've tried every possible combination of dietary approaches to my training and whilst low protein - 200g in my case - enables me to maintain size and strength, I have found that I need a minimum of 350g to add muscle. Very little of this comes from protein companies as I like my food.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

Dunno why people struggle with weight gain and eating. Even on a bulk im hungry.

OP: try 2 scoops whey, 100g oats, tbsp peanut butter, few scoops icecream and wholemilk in a blender bffore bed. Well over 1000 kcals there.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Whatever is optimal for the majority doesn't interest me in the slightest tbh. I've tried every possible combination of dietary approaches to my training and whilst low protein - 200g in my case - enables me to maintain size and strength, I have found that I need a minimum of 350g to add muscle. Very little of this comes from protein companies as I like my food.


Whole food is the core majority of every good diet.


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Make some shakes....if.you cant eat your calories then drink them


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

juggernaut1984 said:


> Srs?
> 
> Fvcking revelation there mate


Youd be surprised at how many dont follow that foundation mister sarcasm.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

juggernaut1984 said:


> Srs?
> 
> Fvcking revelation there mate


What a nice comment...you'll go far on here I'm sure.

I doubt.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> What a nice comment...you'll go far on here I'm sure.
> 
> I doubt.


Very far i`m sure.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Sams said:


> Could be bothered to read the thread but here is my advice
> 
> 1. if your not on steroids then start
> 
> 2. if you are up the dose


That's fvcking stupid advice gtfo.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

HawaiAndPoms said:


> My workout is not the issue but I'm too ****ed to really type it all out, it's just the usual (summarised) :
> 
> Monday - Chest/Tricep
> 
> ...


While there definitely are diet issues I actually think the bigger problem is the training, which only a couple of people have commented on. That routine is frankly terrible, particularly for a natural.

If you've never done anything like it before, give Stronglifts a go for a couple of months to get your strength up. Then switch to either a more varied exercise and rep range whole body routine 3 times per week, or an upper/lower split training two days on followed by a rest and then repeat.

You have huge scope to make better gains by sorting your training out, don't feel forced down the steroid route in order to make any progress.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> That's fvcking stupid advice gtfo.


Thats your opinion GTCO


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

Sams said:


> Thats your opinion GTCO


Its probably most ppls opinion


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

Show me the research which shows that eating 6 smaller meals is better than eating 3 larger meals.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

MFM said:


> Show me the research which shows that eating 6 smaller meals is better than eating 3 larger meals.


It's not better, but it is much easier for most people, especially those on higher calorie diets.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

MFM said:


> Show me the research which shows that eating 6 smaller meals is better than eating 3 larger meals.


I always eat 6 meals because getting all my calories in over 3 meals leaves me bloated.A lot easier to spread it out


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

juggernaut1984 said:


> Clearly you don't like it when the shoes on the other foot pal. You seem to enjoy sarcasm when it's you dishing it out
> 
> This is why I called you out on your obvious mod @rse kissing comment about whole food


Well now me & him came to and understanding me an dyou ? clearly not lets just leave it at that. But yes i happen to agree with the mods and if you mistake taht for ars kissing you might want to take a look at the mods agreeing with what i say for starters .


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Well now me & him came to and understanding me an dyou ? clearly not lets just leave it at that. But yes i happen to agree with the mods and if you mistake taht for ars kissing you might want to take a look at the mods agreeing with what i say for starters .


Bloody ar$e kisser lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Probably already been said but

Up protein to 200+, I'm 5ft9 with a skinny build but I'm hitting 200+ without shakes daily

Train 3-4 days a week

Focus on contracting and squeezing the muscle rather than just pushing the weight

3000 calories is easy if you know how. Start knowing how, it isn't easy..

Failing that, jump on steroids


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

FelonE said:


> Bloody ar$e kisser lol


Lips are brown mate lips are brown


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

@juggernaut1984 Your avatar is Derek Poundstone with the face blurred out.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

juggernaut1984 said:


> That's a photo shop mate. Anyone can see that
> 
> The tan of his face and his body doesn't match up, nice try though


Poundstone isn't even that big ffs


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> Show me the research which shows that eating 6 smaller meals is better than eating 3 larger meals.


the body absorbed and processes the meals easier in smaller amounts - and uses less calories in doing so

If you have a great big Sunday Roast and lots of how do you feel afterwards ??? get up and go full of energy ??? or do must want the couch and a nap ???

well many many i know have a nap or feel tired !!!

why ?? they have just had a huge influx of calories - but a large portion of food is harder to digest - sits in the stomach - requires far more calories to digest - so is a reason many feel tired after a large meal and not full of energy.

So larger meals take more calories to process- its like return on investment you want good returns not bad ones.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

romper stomper said:


> the body absorbed and processes the meals easier in smaller amounts - *and uses less calories in doing so*


Are you able to provide links to any research to back this claim up? It might be true but I don't think it is obvious.

Don't you feel tired after a big meal due to the insulin spike? I don't think this is evidence of more efficient digestion.

As above I think from a calorie point of view the argument for more frequent meals comes down to ease of eating so much. In terms of protein there is evidence to suggest that more frequent meals may be beneficial, provided blood amino acid levels have time to drop between meals.


----------

